
Do plants favor their kin? - dilawar
http://science.sciencemag.org/content/363/6422/15
======
dilawar
Similar coverage (the original one may be behind a paywall):
[https://www.wired.com/2009/10/plant-
siblings/](https://www.wired.com/2009/10/plant-siblings/)

